# what super power would you have if you could



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

I always have liked the question what super power would you have if you could choose any one. Dazzle me with your creativity and innovation, show me what you got.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Manipulate particles, please.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Manipulate particles, please.


What like complete control over the way particles move and interact, (quick example: such as speed up their movement to start fire.) or some other definition of it?


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Hmm... Probably complete control over fire, like being able to control where it spreads and what it ignites etc. It would be very awesome on cold winter day to just cover yourself with fire and feel warm. Also it would be cool.  I would be a firefighter then. 

Another nice option would be ability to fly without any effort. I mean, how amazing it would be to fly over the lake on warm summer day and watch the sunset/rise. 

Control over time is another one. It probably wouldn't be as fun as the previous ones, but it would be damn useful. Tons of ways to use it. You have to get to school/work early in the morning and you're tired as hell? Just stop time and sleep as much you want. Or if you're late just rewind time.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

What is it called when you have control over plants?

Then I could make ivy grow around me and I would look cool.

And I could be sealed inside of giant leaves as I go underwater.

And I could have a massive plant take me very high up into the sky if I needed to "fly." Except, uh, I'm very afraid of heights. Very.

And everything would be aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

The power to manipulate my own perception of the speed of time (or something like that). Want to sleep for a few hours but only have 5 minutes? No problem!


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Shape shifting.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll take the manipulation of sound. This may be because I have always wanted to be able to shatter glass with my high notes and if I had the ability to manipulate sound I wouldn't have to try so hard to find the right frequency.


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Irulan said:


> What is it called when you have control over plants?
> 
> Then I could make ivy grow around me and I would look cool.
> 
> ...


That would be great too. My room would soon look awesome if I had that kind of ability.  Moss floors and ivy climbing up my furniture. And think about the smell of the room.  I would love to wake up in the morning with that smell.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Being crazily agile, with some strength in there. Running and jumping over houses, flipping over anything would just be cool.

Flying, Super Speed, Mind Control, and Immortality would be cool as well.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Can I have a whole range of powers?
Mind reading, manipulation of the elements, and super strength.
Thanks.
Can I have these now?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Though something like psychokinesis would be a lot of fun, I think I would have to go with super-speed, to where you could basically slow down time for yourself and move about amongst everyone (like Superman in Smallville) :tongue:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish I could read women's minds

oh wait I can do that already, hmm


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd love to be able to create a planet that is able to sustain life, and populate it with all manner of things. Then give it a human population of one. Me.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Be invisible, then I could go places for free and spy on people! :tongue:


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Invisibility always sounds cool to me, but I think mind control or teleportation would be much more useful.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

To become a leaf


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Tele-empathy would be useful. I'd love to be able to change other people's emotions benevolently. First, I would like the ability to control my own emotions, so I would feel only love and peace regardless of the situation. Then, after using my powers on myself, I would enter the field of psychology so I could help as many people as possible. If someone were lonely or depressed, I could instantly cheer that person and give him a feeling of being loved and accepted. If someone were hostile, I could calm him. If someone had been traumatized, I could remove any pain. Nobody would ever have to suffer in my presence. I would also like a built in catch that made it impossible to use this power for evil, and I would like for it to be contagious, spreading through those I have affected to those they affect until everyone has been blessed with it.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Aevis said:


> That would be great too. My room would soon look awesome if I had that kind of ability.  Moss floors and ivy climbing up my furniture. And think about the smell of the room.  I would love to wake up in the morning with that smell.


mmm...

I love moss.

Best thing to walk on barefoot.

I like the feeling of smooshing mushrooms too.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Dark energy control. The most powerful force in the universe at my disposal.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess it all depends on what the you intend to use the power for. Lately I've been thinking that a functional mastery of space and time, (or more appropriatly spacetime, as defined by Einstein.) would be awesome. firstly if you had mastery of it you would by definition be able to exist out side of it. Which would mean, firstly you'd have an awareness of where everything was when you need too. Secondly you would in no way be constrained by distance. I mean if you needed some iron you could just fold space and time to bring it to you, or go through a point in time where it exists. You'd have access to limitless, space for projects, being able to create pocket folds in space time limitless energy being able to access the big bang. Not only this but having mastery over time you could bring all the future and past you's together to work on something. Start something and skip right to the finish since causality would no longer be an issue considering your mastery over time. So it would essentially give you god like abilities the only real flaw I could see in it, would be the complete change in the way your mind worked and the boredom that would probably accompany god like power.


----------



## RP3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh, well honestly I'd go with either all of 'em, or sweet Jedi Powers. Not the loser Jedi or Sith though, I'd be a Grey Jedi, a slight mix between the two so that I wouldn't get entrapped into either one of their moronic pathways. :tongue:


or just all of 'em


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

My first thought was invisibility, so I could sneak into places (like the women's bathroom! :shocked, but that's old.

I'd probably go with the ability to clone myself, so I could be in multiple places at the same time and do everything that I want to do.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

MannyP said:


> My first thought was invisibility, so I could sneak into places (like the women's bathroom! :shocked, but that's old.
> 
> I'd probably go with the ability to clone myself, so I could be in multiple places at the same time and do everything that I want to do.


Yeah, nothing sexier than watching someone take a dump.

:shocked:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Some people are into that. I've seen porn devoted to that fetish. In fact, I'll bet there are even members here who like it.

Personally, it's not my thing, but whatever. :tongue:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

snail said:


> Some people are into that. I've seen porn devoted to that fetish. In fact, I'll bet there are even members here who like it.
> 
> Personally, it's not my thing, but whatever. :tongue:


ew...

gross...


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

RP3 had a good idea. I would straight up be a jedi. O my God that would be awesome.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

snail said:


> Some people are into that. I've seen porn devoted to that fetish. In fact, I'll bet there are even members here who like it.
> 
> Personally, it's not my thing, but whatever. :tongue:


I thanked your post because it made me laugh, then I realized if I don't comment, some people might think I thanked it because I'm into that sort of thing...

so...just to clarify. :laughing:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

BehindSmile - hysterical... _your_ post made _me_ laugh.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

snail said:


> Some people are into that. I've seen porn devoted to that fetish. In fact, I'll bet there are even members here who like it.
> 
> Personally, it's not my thing, but whatever. :tongue:


For the record, I'm not one of those people. Just in case you thought I was. :laughing:

But the women's bathroom is one place where no man has gone before, and there are a lot of mysteries in life that could be solved if I had the ability to see what was going on there, like the following:


Why do women always go to the bathroom in groups?
Why is there always a long line to go to the women's bathroom?
Do women's bathrooms smell as bad as men's bathrooms?
et cetera.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The ability to fly might be good, as would being able to stop time (or at least slow it down greatly). However, I think I would like to have the power of learning anything immediately. For example, I could just touch a book and all the information inside that book would become known to me, with crystal clear clarity, for the rest of my life.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

MannyP said:


> For the record, I'm not one of those people. Just in case you thought I was. :laughing:
> 
> But the women's bathroom is one place where no man has gone before, and there are a lot of mysteries in life that could be solved if I had the ability to see what was going on there, like the following:
> 
> ...


Oh, I can answer those questions for you.

Because if they don't, then they are likely to be stuck in the bathroom with strangers. A lot of girls are sensitive about having strangers hear them pee, so the moral support of a friend is good for those girls. (When I was little my best friend made me go in the stall with her. She kept insisting that I pee while she was in there since she didn't feel comfortable doing so without me, but I never gave in to the peer pressure. It was just too strange, even at 5.)
They probably all have their period or are pregnant. Women who have their period have to go to the bathroom to take care of it a lot, and women who are pregnant have to pee a lot. Another possibility is that they are huge water or coffee drinkers, or that they have children with small bladders.
Generally, no. Some of our bathrooms have couches and carpet and huge mirrors everywhere. I've been in a lot of places where men were jealous of the women's bathroom. Some women are gross, however, and they pee all over the seat and don't clean it up. There are sometimes soaps and lotions that help the place smell a little better, but I think women tend to be a little more self conscious about stinking the place up than do men.
Any more bathroom questions?

EDIT: Just thought I'd add to number 2. Sometimes it's because they are afraid that they suddenly became ugly, and they need the use of a mirror to fix their sudden ugliness.


----------



## Kite (Sep 19, 2009)

Healing. The ability to rejuvenate people, cure them of disease, relieve their pain, and do anything else along those lines. I'd love something like superspeed or the ability to instantly "cure" global warming, reforest the Amazon, etc., too. And light manipulation would be pretty awesome... man, I just want all of them!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Mind Reading. Hands down, that's the coolest thing ever. Granted, not very creative.
Or the ability to teleport myself into different dimensions, galaxies, universes, etc.
Or maybe making food appear out of nowhere.
Or the ability to have ALL super powers!


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Play guitar alike Guthrie Govan


----------



## RP3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Of course I have a good idea. I'm me, see? :tongue:


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Time traveling seems to probably be the the most practical and most usable power (transportation being a close second). Something I always wished I had, since there's no way to replicate it IRL (or at least currently)

Of course, with time traveling, I'm sure I'd have to find a way to slow down aging. Although I suppose I could just go to the future, at a time where they would be able to drastically prevent any type of aging.


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

I want the ability to express 100% objective truth. I am certain I would be assassinated within a few hours of using my power.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

shanoxilt said:


> I want the ability to express 100% objective truth. I am certain I would be assassinated within a few hours of using my power.


You mean like this guy?


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

Selden said:


> You mean like this guy?
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/mm368/RaymondJesseSchluter/531.jp]


Was that his power?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

shanoxilt said:


> Was that his power?


Dr. Manhattan had many powers but he viewed the whole world objectively (for the most part). He slowly became completely detached from life and viewed the world simply as formulas and theories. Which was the irony of it all, he could understand how things are put together but lacked the slightest clue as to how people tick.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Time control - I really can do it all in one day.

Super speed - who needs a driver's license? 

Making everything pretty - so you can worship the dirt I walk on.

Making people happy - so people will literally get high off of me.

Learning skills instantly from just watching.

Turning stuff into yummy food.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd like to have the power to fly. I know, that's what the majority of people say. I feel that flying would be "superpower" enough for I would enjoy myself endlessly.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> The power to manipulate my own perception of the speed of time (or something like that). Want to sleep for a few hours but only have 5 minutes? No problem!


But that still won't be enough time for the physiological benefits and for REM sleep, regardless of your perception of time. 



MannyP said:


> My first thought was invisibility, so I could sneak into places (like the women's bathroom! :shocked, but that's old.
> 
> I'd probably go with the ability to clone myself, so I could be in multiple places at the same time and do everything that I want to do.


Hm, clones would be good. However, I'd have to add that these clones need to have a united consciousness, as well as the capacity to deal with that united consciousness. 



MannyP said:


> [*]Why do women always go to the bathroom in groups?


I almost never do. But that's just me being a loner. I think introversion/extroversion would be the answer, but since an introvert gave a different answer than I did, perhaps it isn't. :dry:



> [*]Do women's bathrooms smell as bad as men's bathrooms?


I don't think they do. (I have cleaned a men's locker room once. Ugh. In all fairness, I think the smell was concentrated in the locker areas more than the bathroom area.) 



shanoxilt said:


> I want the ability to express 100% objective truth. I am certain I would be assassinated within a few hours of using my power.


Would anyone be capable of understanding all you say? Would _you_ be able to understand all you express? 

I'm not sure which superpower I'd ask for. I'll post it later.


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

controlled mind reading, it'd help alot really. 
ice-based powers,
acclerated healing
teleportation.
precog
immortality

i like knowing stuff before hand . >_<


----------



## Unsung (Sep 21, 2009)

to change my appearance to whatever i like, looks, hair, clothes, eye color. 

to go invisible when embarrassed. flying, i want to be free.

or to learn anything instantly the moment u see it. e.g. neo does his kick ass moves on the matrix and u can suddenly do it. or someone playing guitar. anything roud:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Talk to animals.
Control the weather.
See the future.
Time travel
Teleportation.
Super intelligence
Regeneration.
Telepathy.
Invisibility


But if I am to pick only one - ability to see the future.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

I also thought it would be cool to have fire come out of one side and ice out of the other. Then I could also make water.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Irulan said:


> I also thought it would be cool to have fire come out of one side and ice out of the other. Then I could also make water.


Uh, you might want to clarify what you mean by "side".


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Selden said:


> Uh, you might want to clarify what you mean by "side".


I meant my entire body, but mostly hands...

lol

:crazy:

someone's pervy


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

Teleportation. I think it would be cool to be a Jumper and just go wherever in the world you want, whenever you want.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I'd love to have the power to make people have orgasms just by thinking it.

I can just imagine walking down the street thinking "booyah!" at every person I walk past... lol.

Yeah, that's gonna keep me giggling for the rest of the day.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

decided said:


> I'd love to have the power to make people have orgasms just by thinking it.
> 
> I can just imagine walking down the street thinking "booyah!" at every person I walk past... lol.
> 
> Yeah, that's gonna keep me giggling for the rest of the day.


Totally made me think of this...


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

LOL, yeah.

Watch out world, you're all going to have to carry around emergency pants!

Hey, I might just make someone's day. :happy:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

decided said:


> I'd love to have the power to make people have orgasms just by thinking it.
> 
> I can just imagine walking down the street thinking "booyah!" at every person I walk past... lol.
> 
> Yeah, that's gonna keep me giggling for the rest of the day.


Hysterical! hahahahaha


And Grim, where do you find this stuff? That was one _awkward_ video. lol

:crazy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Move things with my mind. Psychokinetic.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

decided said:


> I'd love to have the power to make people have orgasms just by thinking it.
> 
> I can just imagine walking down the street thinking "booyah!" at every person I walk past... lol.
> 
> Yeah, that's gonna keep me giggling for the rest of the day.


Wait, you mean you don't already have this superpower? Then when I read your posts, why do I . . .


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

See, this question agitates me, because I don't want to have just one super power. If I'm going to have super powers, I'm going to have them all.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Give me complete mastery over languages and I'd be happy. Not only would I be able to learn any language on the planet and replicate it effortlessly, I'd want to be so proficient that I could win any freestyle rap battle that's thrown at me.


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

Omnipotence....Q like from Star Trek. Because my infinite curiosity can only be stilled by infinite diversity.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

The ability to turn people into fluffy bunnies, and turn fluffy bunnies into marshmallow peeps.

Make me convert you twice, and I nom you! :crazy:


----------



## Michail (Jan 28, 2011)

Very boring, but telekinesis. It is the ultimate lazy power! Want to make breakfast but too lazy to get up and make it? Bam, toast in your hand. Want to get a drink but too lazy? Bam, drink. Bam, meds, clothes, pretty much anything you need except going to the bathroom you can just magic and it will appear. Great for people like me who study all day and don't have time for foolishness like food and water  also a great offensive power, if you're in trouble or in danger you can just throw people away or if someone shoots you just stop the bullet or whatever. So simple power but it would be really really useful. (and you could also fly)


----------



## Dancnonthestars (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to fly.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm switching to telekinesis. I think omniscience would just make me explode... or implode? I'm not quite sure because I'm not omniscient. At least with telekinesis I can still enjoy the everyday aspects of life, only _so_ much better.


----------



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)

Give me a Green Lantern ring any day of the week!

EDIT: On second thought... Is being Batman a superpower?


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

The power to manipulate gravity.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

The power to be in more than one place at a time.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

The power to manipulate the third dimension


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Shape shifting!!


----------



## VinkoTelepathic (Jun 11, 2011)

My name is Vinko Rajic . 
I am maybe the only really telepathic person in the world. You should not think that I could be Schizophrenic. 
Crazy but over 80% of all telepathic experiences are the same like for Schizophrenia. 

I can exchange voice, video, smell, people can move small move muscles on my body from distance and much more 
and all messages from me are transmitted to big number of people so I am a Mental Radio.


One of the most advanced things I can do is to talk brain to brain( up to few kilometer) and it is very fascinating,
works 100% and it is really talk direct brain to brain. 
What I find most fascinating my telepathy is nearly identical to what Schizophrenics experience. 
They can receive voice, videos and smell, I can transmit voice , video and smell using telepathy.
They are few important differences, moving small muscles on my body and sex. 
People can tell me that they are going to move some small muscle on my body and really move it.

I never found any document about any other existing person in human history like myself, but
science never did serious research on me and I actually did not exist in world of science.
I could easy give evidence for telepathy.Maybe some of Neurologist or scientist
could help me or is maybe interesting to make research on my phenomena.
Do you have any advice, how can I make test on telepathy and confirm it?


Actually I should be celebrity but they(Croats, Swedish, Norwegians helped with some others and of some idiot church) 
turn it to be opposite. I am educated Software Developer and telepathic but I am going to finish on the street.
I am very poor, have no job, no accommodation, no girlfriend for last 10 Years, I am 37 Years old.
Terror for 10 Years, day after day, they call it show but it is cruel torture, but they accepted it to me and they 
finance some idiots to psycho torture me day and night from distance. They must have spend 500 000 Euro for this.
Their show is to fight that I do not succeed in carrier and have no love life. 
They turned my life to hell on the Earth.
They found some expert in psycho torture, attacking my intimacy, waking me up, I do not know what is normal sleep for 10 Years.

Problem is that I think Swedish media was helping to collect money, 
I think they even transferred money to those psychopaths and they are very strong in Sweden.
I can not understand why they did such a terrible thing against me, probably they think I have no chance against them, they can do 
as they like. Is is just incredible what happened of my life because of Swedish/Norwegian media and police protection to some mad
Yugoslavs. Swedish police is playing stupid and I am sure they know about what is going on.

I have very difficult task to stop this terror. Telepathy do not exists in world of science and they think is Schizophrenia. 


Please join this case of tragedy-comic world of brain magic and telepathy and Schizophrenia, join cause causes.com/causes/613571 on facebook.
Please resend information to other,
maybe some day is someone going to have correct info on people working on this and going to call police with names of idiots working on this.
You can save me of life on street under telepathic psycho torture. I am looking for some scientist that wont to make
research on me and if I have confirmed this of some scientist I can get protection of police. If you have any smart advice please send message to me.
If you have any way to find my ex. Lisa Herne , born in Halmstad, Sweden please tell Lisa to go to police station and tell all
she know about this terror.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Reality warping.


----------



## confetti.time (May 22, 2013)

I would want to have the power of shrinking myself so I can climb broccoli and pretend it is an actual tree...


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd say absorbing solar energy to power me up. I mean, the more power I accumulate, the more I can do: strength, flight, immortality, etc.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Leaping through the time/space.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I would love to be a mind reader. Also having the ability to hypnotize people into doing what I want.


----------



## Spidersylar (Jun 9, 2013)

Invisibility.


----------



## LaTortugaChina (Apr 8, 2013)

Ability to control and give people dreams.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Hammerspace, axe, knife, machete, short sword bat, club, crowbar, sniper rifle, and handgun/pistol. I could take down anyone with this power (particularly crooked cops religious fanatics/cultists and government agents). Either that or technopathy or telekinesis.


----------



## mireya (Nov 19, 2012)

I want to be invisible and be able to walk through walls because I want to stalk people. : D that sounded less creepy in my head...
I'm just really interested in how people live and how do they talk to their family when no one else is around etc.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

The ability to generate and control magnetic fields... aka Magneto's power.

Me Gusta.


----------

